# Benötige Hilfe in Matlab



## Trbk85 (8. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute ich habe eine Aufgabe vom Prof bekommen, und zwar soll ich eine sinusförmige Abtastfolge generieren und daraus die fft bestimmen.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen.

Danke im vorraus!


----------

